# Student Finance - Error with Application can't go back!



## tomhaigh7 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, When I login I enter my details and as soon as I get in It says that there was a problem with my application , It says try again later, I have tried 18 times in 1 week and deadlines are closer and closer, also it says would you like to go back to previous page but I click it and it goes back to same page (doesnt move) Please help


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi tomhaigh7, and welcome to TSG.

Are you blocking the use of active content or scripting in your browser?

Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## tomhaigh7 (Mar 29, 2010)

Soz only tried in IE8 , maybe should try Firefox etc do u think?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You could try Firefox but I have typically seen the problem occur the other way; sites have problems with Firefox but work OK in IE.

Assuming you actually trust the web site, have you tried adding it as a trusted site in IE?

Are you talking about the www.fafsa.ed.gov web site or some other site?


----------

